# m&p parts breakdown



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get a parts breakdown for the m&p 9. I've contacted S&W, they sent me a link to a parts list, but claim that let don't have a parts breakdown that are permitted to send out. That seems a bit strange as I was Abe to get them for the other pistols I own with non problem, actually that is usually included in the manual.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Try this:
http://stevespages.com/pdf/s&w_m&p_armorer's_manual.pdf


----------



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

That's great, many thanks.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

floridaowner said:


> That's great, many thanks.


:smt1099


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Brownells has a schematic as does Midway.

MP (Semi-Auto) | World's Largest Supplier of Firearm Accessories, Gun Parts and Gunsmithing Tools - BROWNELLS


----------

